# i7 920 oc to 3.2ghz?



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

hello there
i am thinking of buying a new cpu with zelman 9700 aircooling whats more i wana overclock it would it be stable at 3.2ghz with no heating prob?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think the zalman 9700 is compatible with core i7 yet, and its not the cpu cooler I would choose even if it was. A better option would be the thermalright ultra 120 extreme (make sure its the version compatible with socket 1366) or the cooler master v8. 3.2ghz is a piece of cake on this cpu, 3.8ghz shouldn't be difficult with either of those coolers.


----------



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

hey thank you very much
but one more question left,a cooling like the one you gave me is the best?i mean i saw a similar cooling fan but better and i woudlnt mind too add few box's on that fan so,,(as its not WATER COOLING)thx


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

the cpu coolers I have listed are the two best on the market, what do you mean by adding boxes?


----------

